# JAMUDA ll Part lll OCEAN ACTION: Booo Fish



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/jamuda-ll-part-lll-ocean-action-booo-fish/

I hope you enjoy...

JAM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

Aren't there some big drum down that way this time of year? Just curious.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*DredRum*

Red Drum Capitol of the Planet.. Water is a tad warm now but a Cold fron just came through, should be on like donkey cong down here soon.. This week would be my guess.. Lots of big Ones caught in Carolla/Carova, 
Avalon Pier.. They are on their way.. 

JAM


----------

